# 8 gallon cube



## evan-beachouse-45 (May 22, 2016)

My gf is looking to sell her 8 gallon biocube, containing a bunch of live rock, tri coloured clove polyps some Xenia. 

Come with everything you need, including the hanging LED box. Will include accessories as well. 

Includes stand and upgraded media box

Asking 250


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

